# Logitech: 2019 erstmals klima-neutral



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Logitech: 2019 erstmals klima-neutral*

						Logitech, das bekannte Unternehmen für Peripheriegeräte, hat seinen jährlichen Bericht zur Umweltbelastung und anderen Geschäftszahlen vorgelegt. Im nun abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr 2019 verzeichnet Logitech 2,79 Milliarden US-Dollar an Nettoumsatz.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Logitech: 2019 erstmals klima-neutral*


----------



## guaneri (5. Dezember 2019)

Klima-neutral mit Millionen Tonnen an Plastik die für Peripherie draufgeht? Mit fest verbauten Akkus wie in nahezu allen neuen Produkten? Kann man von vornherein anzweifeln.

Ein wirklich großer Schritt wäre die Haltbarkeit der Produkte wieder in den Vordergrund zu rücken, meine MX510 von 2004 hat 14 Jahre gehalten. Die G500 und G600 hatte ich keine 2 Jahre, obwohl diese deutlich weniger benutzt wurden. 

Marketing Lippenbekenntnis.


----------



## DaBo87 (5. Dezember 2019)

"und sollen Tantalum und Tungsten aus konfliktfreien Abbauregionen beziehen. "...wie wärs mit Tantal und Wolfram? Auch ein 99% deutsch, 1% englisch-Artikel ist letzten Endes denglisch


----------



## BigYundol (5. Dezember 2019)

guaneri schrieb:


> Klima-neutral mit Millionen Tonnen an Plastik  [...]



... ist bsw.  möglich wenn das Plastik wiederverwendet, statt verbrannt wird und damit der darin enthaltene Kohlenstoff nicht in die Atmossphäre gelangt.


----------



## sfc (5. Dezember 2019)

Man kann erneuerbare Energie nicht einkaufen, der Strom kommt vom nächstgelegenen Erzeuger. Die bezahlen nur explizit für Ökostrom, das ist was vollkommen Anderes. Am Energiemix ändert das absolut gar nichts. Und dieser CO2-"Ausgleich" ist auch mehr Einbildung als sonst was. Alles PR-Gesülze.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (5. Dezember 2019)

Logitech war schon immer eine der besten Firmen. Die Produkte sind klasse, halten ewig und die Umtauschkulanz ist unübertroffen. Meine kaputte, zwei Jahre alte Maus wurde innerhalb weniger Tage nur mit Foto gegen eine brandneue viel teurere Version kostenlos ersetzt. 
Ich kaufe nur noch Logitech, vor allem nach solchen News wie nun. 
Sollten sich andere Abgucken die Haltung!



sfc schrieb:


> Man kann erneuerbare Energie nicht einkaufen, der Strom kommt vom nächstgelegenen Erzeuger. Die bezahlen nur explizit für Ökostrom, das ist was vollkommen Anderes. Am Energiemix ändert das absolut gar nichts. Und dieser CO2-"Ausgleich" ist auch mehr Einbildung als sonst was. Alles PR-Gesülze.



Uniformierter Unsinn. Das ist ein wirksamer Mechanismus


----------



## purzelpaule (5. Dezember 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> ...Uniformierter Unsinn. Das ist ein wirksamer Mechanismus



Emissionshandel wirkt nirgens. Das ist doch blanker Hohn. Nur weil ich Geld bezahle für meine Emissionen verschwinden diese doch nicht aus der Luft. Dieses Jahr wurde und wird weltweit mehr CO2 ausgestoßen als je zuvor in einem Jahr, da sieht man wie toll der Mechanismus wirkt .

Und wenn ich schon "erneuerbare Energie" höre. Energie kann man nicht erneuern. Sie ist immer da, nur in unterschiedlicher Form, wie z.B. als Bewegungsenergie, Wärmeenergie etc. Das lernt man schon in der Grundschule!


----------



## GoodCat1987 (5. Dezember 2019)

> Logitech: 2019 erstmals klima-neutral



Schreibt doch wenigstens Umwelt-neutral und verbreitet hier nicht irgendein Hirngespinst wovon man mittlerweile wissen sollte das der Mensch nicht der Verursacher sein kann, auch wenn sich dieser "Glaube" immer noch hartnäckig hält.

Ich weiß nicht warum Logitech oder auch andere Firmen sich nun profilieren wollen, schließlich hat man schon vor Jahren gewußt das man die Umwelt schädigt. 
Das man sich für diese Erkenntnis und das Entgegenwirken nun feiern lassen möchte ist wirklich eckelhaft. 



> 2019 schafft es Logitech nach eigenen Angaben erstmals, den CO2-Fußabdruck der Produktionsstätte auf eine "Netto Null" zu bringen.



Nur ist CO2 kein Problem, da es von Pflanzen und der Weltmeere absorbiert wird. Und bei einer "offenen Atmosphäre" in welcher Wärme ins All abgegeben wird gibt es auch keinen Treibhauseffekt.

...

@PCGH seid doch mal vernüftig und machts doch bitte anders als die Leitmedien. Eure Qualität lässt mehr und mehr nach, Bild-Niveau.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Dezember 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Logitech war schon immer eine der besten Firmen. Die Produkte sind klasse, halten ewig und die Umtauschkulanz ist unübertroffen.



Sorry, aber Logitech hat seit Jahren nur noch kontinuierlich abgebaut, sowohl was die optische Qualität (sieht billig aus) Material-Qualität (füllt sich leider inzwischen zu oft billig an) ihrer Produkte angeht, als auch die Qualität in der Nutzung und Haltbarkeit (meine alten Logitech Produkte hatte ich länger). Die von mir seit ein paar Jahren genutzte Prodigy G213 kann man für ihre 70€ nur als schlechten Scherz bezeichnen, klemmende Tasten, absurd lange Anschlagswege und mäßige Verarbeitung sind da scheinbar leider die Regel (2 mal getauscht).
Kein Vergleich mit der meinen zuvor genutzten Logitech G15, G19 und G110, wobei letztere in etwa das gleiche gekostet hat wie die G213.

Das selbe Elend hat man auch bei den Mäusen, meine G403 erfüllt zwar ihren Zweck im Vergleich zur G700 und G5 kann man sie aber eigentlich nicht empfehlen, bei etwa gleichen Nutzungsverhalten bin ich bei der G403 jetzt bereits nach 8 Monaten bei der zweiten Maus, weil die linke Taste dauernd Doppelklicks bei einmal klicken produziert und auch in Sachen Verarbeitung und gefühlte Wertigkeit des Materials schneidet die G403 definitiv schlechter ab und das bei vergleichbaren Preisen.
Und das zieht sich bei Logitech leider durch die gesamte Produktpalette, zumindest im Gaming Segment, den Rest will ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen.

Da mag es schön sein das Logitech jetzt vermeintlich Klimaneutral produziert (schwer von außen zu beurteilen ob da nicht letztlich nur wieder für den Marketingeffekt getrickst wird), aber was nützt das wenn die Produkte auf der anderen Seite nicht gerade dazu motivieren sie zu kaufen?
Persönlich bin ich jedenfalls als langjähriger Nutzer, nach den Entäuschungen der letzten Jahre, kaum noch geneigt bei einem Neukauf aktuell nochmal ein Produkt von Logitech zu kaufen und suche schon nach zufriedenstellenderen Ersatz.


----------



## DarkWing13 (5. Dezember 2019)

"CO²-neutral" auf welcher Berechnungsbasis?
Nur weil jemand 100% Ökostrom bezieht, ist er noch lange nicht "Neutral", denn die Materialien für die Anlagen zur Strom-Gewinnung müssen auch erstmal erzeugt, und daraus diese Analgen gebaut und aufgestellt werden. Bis sie dann wirklich "Neutral" sind, gehen meist ein paar Jährchen ins Land...

mfg


----------



## mrpendulum (5. Dezember 2019)

FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Logitech war schon immer eine der besten Firmen. Die Produkte sind klasse, halten ewig und die Umtauschkulanz ist unübertroffen. Meine kaputte, zwei Jahre alte Maus wurde innerhalb weniger Tage nur mit Foto gegen eine brandneue viel teurere Version kostenlos ersetzt.
> Ich kaufe nur noch Logitech, vor allem nach solchen News wie nun.
> Sollten sich andere Abgucken die Haltung!
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe für dich, dass du für solch Beiträge auch bezahlt wirst. Wenn nicht ... Lächerlich!


----------



## JTRch (5. Dezember 2019)

Nirgends wird so arg gelogen aktuell wie beim Klimaschutz. Wenn ich Zertifikate einkaufen muss, bin ich nicht CO2 neutral. Und eigentlich geht das auch gar nicht wenn ich Produkte produziere, es sei denn ich produziere Holzprodukte und rechne (meines Erachtens ebenfalls Blödsinn) das gebundene CO2 ein. Anders sähe es aus, wenn man das CO2 teuer herausfiltern würde bei den Produktionsanlagen. Am meisten Nützen würde es aber, schlicht weniger zu produzieren, die ganze Wirtschaft weltweit um 2/3 herunterfahren!


----------



## Tek1978 (5. Dezember 2019)

Nojo, ist alles eine Illusion


Wir wollen weniger CO2

Dann z.B.

- Flugzeuge abschaffen
- Internet braucht keiner
- Schiffe abschaffen auch die Kreuzfahrt spaß Fahrten
- Yachten braucht auch keiner
- Autos abschaffen
- Betriebe dürfen nur noch so viel Produzieren wie benötigt, dann läuft so ein laden keine 24 Stunden durch.
- Elektrizität weg
- Städte verkleinern oder die müssen schauen wie Sie an Grundnahrungsmittel kommen. Die Milch kommt ja nicht per Schubkarren in den Supermarkt mitten in der Stadt.

Hab vorhin mal gegoogelt: Bei 82 Mio. Einwohnern in der BRD macht das 30 Mio. Tonnen CO2 pro Jahr

Naja also Menschen bitte auch weg
Irgendwann ist das Problem gelöst.

Das einzige was ich zur Zeit sehe ist das ein kleiner Anteil (auf die Weltbevölkerung gesehen) schreit das wir alle so schlecht sind und die halt keine Autos mehr in Städten wollen und hey ja dann müsst Ihr halt alle zahlen zahlen und zahlen.

Hören doch bitte alle auf zu philosophieren und studieren und so zeug. Außer Ärzte denk die braucht man.
Und alle raus aufs Feld und dann Ackerbau und für die wo Fleisch mögen Viehzucht. Ein paar Menschen sollen halt dann noch Bambus uns Hanf anbauen für Hüttenbau und damit man Klamotten machen kann und dann ist gut.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Fingerzeigen und diese Sinnlose rumschreien nach irgendwelchen Forderung und dann halt Geld irgendwo abdrücken bringt überhaupt nichts.

Es gibt für jeden einen Lebensstandard den er halten möchte bzw. das hat uns nun mal der "Fortschritt" eingebracht. 
Sei es Warm duschen oder auf ne Schüssel sitzen. 
Welche wo es sich leisten können haben halt dann ne Yacht oder 5 Autos in der Garage (Fraglich ob man das braucht). Brauch ich den Fußballspiele usw., da musst auch hinkommen und so ein Stadion saftet auch was durch.

Wir könnten da jetzt Stundenlang weitermachen. Im Endeffekt kommt dann raus:

Moment mal: Fußball will ich schon kucken, hey ich will aber mein schnelles Auto oder öhm, mir ist mein 800 Watt PC wichtig mit dem ich zocke.

Der einfache Bürger geht im ideal Fall zum arbeiten, da muss er halt schauen wie er hinkommt, das tut er damit ein Dach über dem Kopf hat und sich was zum essen kaufen kann.


So und dem erzählt man jetzt:
Du bist schuld dran also änder mal was und zahl zahl und........ zahl


Danke


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Dezember 2019)

"Klima Neutral" ist so ein Bullshit Bingo Wort.

Nichts ist Klima Neutral. Überall wo etwas Produziert wird, selbst jeder Mensch, auch wenn er aktuell nichts macht, außer Atmen (CO2 Ausstoß), ist nicht Klima Neutral.
Das man einfach mal Geld in einen Topf wirft den man "CO2 Ausgleich", "Klima Ausgleich", oder "Spenden für den Erhalt der Deutschen Bank und Faulen Kredite" genannt hat, reinwirft, ändert nichts am Ausstoß und den Umweltbelastungen, die tagtäglich passieren.
Mich wundert es, dass so viele Menschen sich so gerne verarschen lassen und den Mist auch noch glauben.

Man kann höchstens die Belastung runterfahren, indem man auf Konsum verzichtet (oder zumindest stark einschränkt....), aber demnächst startet das nächste Konsumfest (Weihnachten), nachdem das letzte erst vorbei ist (Black Friday) und das vorherige auch nicht so lange vergangen ist (Singles Day) und die nächsten - nach Weihnachten - auch schon wieder bereits an der Tür stehen.
Einfach lächerlich.

(Quelle des nächsten Artikels leider Bild.de , aber einfach nur armselig : Dispo-Kredit: 10 Millionen Deutsche rutschen Weihnachten ins Minus  - Wirtschaft - Bild.de - Hauptsache Konsum...)


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Dezember 2019)

Wayne? Kann den ganzen CO2 Klima Müll nicht mehr sehen und hören. Irgendwann reicht es auch mal.


----------



## dan4354 (5. Dezember 2019)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wayne? Kann den ganzen CO2 Klima Müll nicht mehr sehen und hören. Irgendwann reicht es auch mal.



Du klickst & kommentierst. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Bevier (5. Dezember 2019)

Jeder einzelne Mensch, der irgendwo arbeitet, produziert selbst Massen an CO², jede einzelne Sekunde. Effektiv halb soviel wie ein laufender Verbrennungsmotor. Daher kann ein Unternehmen, das nur einen einzelnen Mitarbeiter hat, kaum wirklich klimaneutral sein, das sind alles nur schöngerechnete Zahlen ohne echten Wert...
Nach aktuellen Zahlen laufen bei Logitech umgerechnet nahezu 3.000 Verbrennungsmotoren, die aber nicht in die Rechnung einbezogen werden. Genauso wenig, wie in jeder anderen sogenannten "Klimarechnung". Das ganze Thema ist einfach nur ein Witz und solange die Artikel auch noch ins Ausland verschifft werden, fehlen noch sehr viel größere Zahlen, um die klimaschädliche Produktion darzulegen. "Aber he, wir kaufen Ökostrom, damit ist alles Tutti!" -.-


----------



## schluumi (5. Dezember 2019)

Hey, ein Thread voller Leute die sich für smarter halten als sämtliche Klimatologen dieses Planeten, aber nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen gebundenem und bereits im Kreislauf vorhandenem Co2 auf die Kette bekommen. Stay classy.


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Dezember 2019)

Mir geht diese Klima propaganda mega auf die Eier, das die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr selber denken können, auch. Hier eine kleine Hilfe :

NASA Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater than Losses | NASA

https://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Abhandlung-Erdmagnetfeld.pdf

So einfach ist das...


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Dezember 2019)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> "Klima Neutral" ist so ein Bullshit Bingo Wort.
> 
> Nichts ist Klima Neutral. Überall wo etwas Produziert wird, selbst jeder Mensch, auch wenn er aktuell nichts macht, außer Atmen (CO2 Ausstoß), ist nicht Klima Neutral.
> Das man einfach mal Geld in einen Topf wirft den man "CO2 Ausgleich", "Klima Ausgleich", oder "Spenden für den Erhalt der Deutschen Bank und Faulen Kredite" genannt hat, reinwirft, ändert nichts am Ausstoß und den Umweltbelastungen, die tagtäglich passieren.
> ...



Klimaneutral sind wir erst, wenn wir alle tot sind!


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (5. Dezember 2019)

Ja das triggered natürlich wieder die besorgten Egoisten Blogs als Beweis zu Posten. Facebook ist übrigens kein wissenschaftlicher Bildungsabschluss und Physik ist unabhängig von Gefühlen und Meinungen.


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

> ...15.100 Verpackungen recycelt.



Es ist ein Anfang. 



sfc schrieb:


> Man  kann erneuerbare Energie nicht einkaufen, der Strom kommt vom  nächstgelegenen Erzeuger. Die bezahlen nur explizit für Ökostrom, das  ist was vollkommen Anderes. Am Energiemix ändert das absolut gar nichts.  Und dieser CO2-"Ausgleich" ist auch mehr Einbildung als sonst was.  Alles PR-Gesülze.



Naja, erstmal ändert es nichts, weil dann alle  "Sich-Nicht-Verarschen-Lasser" eben mehr Kohlestrom kriegen, aber wenn  genug mitmachen, ändert es selbstverständlich was. Zumal die Einnahmen  auch die Erzeuger voranbringen. Wenn wir alles sein lassen, was wir  alleine nicht schaffen, sind wir in 1.000 Jahren keinen Schritt weiter.  Wobei wir so viel Zeit nicht haben werden.



FreiherrSeymore schrieb:


> Uniformierter Unsinn. Das ist ein wirksamer Mechanismus



Wie wir wissen, ist es von uninformiert zu uniformiert nur ein kleiner Schritt. 



purzelpaule schrieb:


> Und  wenn ich schon "erneuerbare Energie" höre. Energie kann man nicht  erneuern. Sie ist immer da, nur in unterschiedlicher Form, wie z.B. als  Bewegungsenergie, Wärmeenergie etc. Das lernt man schon in der  Grundschule!



Weil wir keine Atome mehr spalten, spaltest du jetzt lieber Haare, hm?



Tek1978 schrieb:


> ...



Stimmt, lassen wir einfach alles, wie es ist. Dass regenerative -  Entschuldigung, ohne größere Umwege genutzte Sonnenenergie - auch auf  lange Sicht lukrativ sein kann, wird gerne ignoriert. Man muss halt  irgendwo mal anfangen. Da könnte Deutschland auch mal wieder vorne mitspielen.



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wayne? Kann den  ganzen CO2 Klima Müll nicht mehr sehen und hören. Irgendwann reicht es  auch mal.



Stimmt auffällig. Aber vielleicht anders, als du meinst.


----------



## PureLuck (5. Dezember 2019)

guaneri schrieb:


> Ein wirklich großer Schritt wäre die Haltbarkeit der Produkte wieder in den Vordergrund zu rücken, meine MX510 von 2004 hat 14 Jahre gehalten. Die G500 und G600 hatte ich keine 2 Jahre, obwohl diese deutlich weniger benutzt wurden.
> 
> Marketing Lippenbekenntnis.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das selbe Elend hat man auch bei den Mäusen, meine G403 erfüllt zwar ihren Zweck im Vergleich zur G700 und G5 kann man sie aber eigentlich nicht empfehlen, bei etwa gleichen Nutzungsverhalten bin ich bei der G403 jetzt bereits nach 8 Monaten bei der zweiten Maus, weil die linke Taste dauernd Doppelklicks bei einmal klicken produziert und auch in Sachen Verarbeitung und gefühlte Wertigkeit des Materials schneidet die G403 definitiv schlechter ab und das bei vergleichbaren Preisen.
> Und das zieht sich bei Logitech leider durch die gesamte Produktpalette, zumindest im Gaming Segment, den Rest will ich an dieser Stelle nicht beurteilen.



Man könnte aber auch erstmal bei sich anfangen und nicht gleich mit dem Finger auf die anderen zeigen.
Ein neuer Switch für so eine Maus kostet keinen Euro und der Tausch ist in der Regel in einer halben Stunde vollzogen.
Das nächste mal also vielleicht einfach sein Gerät selbst reparieren, anstelle König Kunde zu spielen und damit doppelt Müll + Transport zu produzieren. 
Nur so als Tipp, wenn man schon auf die großen Konzerne böse ist. Wir Kunden sind im Allgemeinen nicht netter oder besser.


----------



## T-MAXX (5. Dezember 2019)

Das Wort klima-neutral sehe ich nur als Modewort.
Nichts ist auf der Welt klima-neutral.
CO2 wird produziert und in allen erdenklichen Formen gepeichert.
Jede Produktion erzeugt CO2 und Unmengen an Wasserverbrauch.

Hinter den Worten klima-neutral wird sich nur versteckt.
Irgendwann haben wir keine Verstecke mehr und was dann???


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Ein neuer Switch für so eine Maus kostet keinen Euro und der Tausch ist in der Regel in einer halben Stunde vollzogen.
> Das nächste mal also vielleicht einfach sein Gerät selbst reparieren, anstelle König Kunde zu spielen und damit doppelt Müll + Transport zu produzieren.
> Nur so als Tipp, wenn man schon auf die großen Konzerne böse ist. Wir Kunden sind im Allgemeinen nicht netter oder besser.



Reparierbarkeit der Geräte ist aber auch etwas, was die Hersteller in der Hand haben. Ganz kann man es nicht auf den faulen Kunden schieben.



T-MAXX schrieb:


> Das Wort klima-neutral sehe ich nur als Modewort.
> Nichts ist auf der Welt klima-neutral.



Es stimmt technisch schon, aber die Bemühungen sind trotzdem  wichtig. Und die Tatsache, dass nichts klimaneutral ist, sollte keine  Ausrede dafür sein, ohne nachzudenken, ob es nicht anders ginge, so  weiterzumachen, wie bisher.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Nur ist CO2 kein Problem, da es von Pflanzen und der Weltmeere absorbiert wird. Und bei einer "offenen Atmosphäre" in welcher Wärme ins All abgegeben wird gibt es auch keinen Treibhauseffekt.


Pflanzen absorbieren nur die Menge an CO2, die sie auch selbst wieder ausstoßen, alles das, was von Menschen produziert wird, fällt nicht darunter. Das ist quasi "über".


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Pflanzen absorbieren nur die Menge an CO2, die sie auch selbst wieder ausstoßen, alles das, was von Menschen produziert wird, fällt nicht darunter. Das ist quasi "über".



Außerdem muss man diese Pflanzen erstmal leben lassen und nicht vergiften oder abholzen oder beides.


----------



## PureLuck (5. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Reparierbarkeit der Geräte ist aber auch etwas, was die Hersteller in der Hand haben. Ganz kann man es nicht auf den faulen Kunden schieben..



Da hast du natürlich Recht, dass der Grad der Reparierbarkeit zwischen Herstellern und deren einzelner Produkten schwankt.
Ich spreche aber nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen aus dem Bereich Mobiltelefonen. Da kann man auch fast alles selbst reparieren, ohne den Lötkolben schwingen zu müssen; Muße, ein wenig Geschick und passendes Werkzeug vorausgesetzt.
Alles, was irgendwie zusammengebaut wurde, muss ja auch wieder auseinander gehen, lautet mein persönliches Kredo.
Und da ordne ich Peripherie als recht simple Technik ein.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Dezember 2019)

Wer es glaubt,

glaubt auch noch daran,

dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.


----------



## dan4354 (5. Dezember 2019)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Mir geht diese Klima propaganda mega auf die Eier, das die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr selber denken können, auch. Hier eine kleine Hilfe :
> 
> NASA Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater than Losses | NASA
> 
> ...



Hast den Artikel den du postest zur Gänze gelesen? 

"But it might only take a few decades for Antarctica’s growth to reverse, according to Zwally. “If the losses of the Antarctic Peninsula and parts of West Antarctica continue to increase at the same rate they’ve been increasing for the last two decades, the losses will catch up with the long-term gain in East Antarctica in 20 or 30 years -- I don’t think there will be enough snowfall increase to offset these losses.”

Der Zuwachs betrifft nur Teile der Antarktis, die nördlichen Polkappen sowie nahezu alle Gletscher schmelzen.

Klar hat es schon immer Klimawandel gegeben, jedoch ist der Temperaturanstieg von 1850 zu jetzt so hoch, dass es nicht auf natürliche Vorgänge alleine reduziert werden kann.

Nächstes Mal, bevor du dir selbst ein Ei legst, bitte den ganzen Artikel sinnerfassend lesen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JTRch (5. Dezember 2019)

Tek1978 schrieb:


> Naja also Menschen bitte auch weg
> Irgendwann ist das Problem gelöst.



Schöner Atomkrieg und das Problem löst sich von alleine. Gut auch bei Nichtstun löst sich das Problem von alleine, dann sterben wir halt aus!


----------



## Birdy84 (5. Dezember 2019)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Mir geht diese Klima propaganda mega auf die Eier, das die Leute heutzutage nicht mehr selber denken können, auch. Hier eine kleine Hilfe :
> 
> NASA Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater than Losses | NASA


Wofür wolltest du argumentieren? Hier ein Zitat aus der obigen Studie: 





> But it might only take a few decades for Antarctica’s growth to reverse,  according to Zwally. “If the losses of the Antarctic Peninsula and  parts of West Antarctica continue to increase at the same rate they’ve  been increasing for the last two decades, the losses will catch up with  the long-term gain in East Antarctica in 20 or 30 years -- I don’t think  there will be enough snowfall increase to offset these losses.”



Zum Thema Logitech: Die sollten an der Haltbarkeit ihrer Produkte arbeiten. Nach dem was ich so an meinem Umfeld mitbekomme, kann man Logitech zumindest für Headsets, Mäuse und Tastaturen nicht (mehr) empfehlen.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (5. Dezember 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Pflanzen absorbieren nur die Menge an CO2, die sie auch selbst wieder ausstoßen, alles das, was von Menschen produziert wird, fällt nicht darunter. Das ist quasi "über".



Das stimmt so nicht. Pflanzen können durchaus mehr CO2 absorbieren als die Menge welche sie wieder ausstoßen. Der größte Teil davon wird für die Photosynthese genutz, ergo mehr CO2 mehr Pflanzenwachstum, mehr Pflanzenwachstum bedeutet mehr Sauerstoff (auch wenn das frühere Untersuchungen versucht haben zu widerlegen ist man heute anderer Meinung). 
Doch die größte Menge des CO2 saugt wortwörtlich das Meer auf. Einen CO2-Überschuss gibt es real nicht (es gibt keinerlei Referenzwerte um einen Überschuss tatsächlich bestimmen zu können, lediglich den Anstieg), ebensowenig eine "menschengemachte Klimaerwärmung". 

Letzten Endes führt diese Diskussion ins Nichts, denn wir hatten und haben keinen Einfluss auf klimatische Veränderungen. Die Klimaerwärmung hat ganz natürliche Ursachen, unteranderem die Polwanderung und sich ändernde Sonnenzyklen... Die menschengemachte Klimaerwärmung ist nicht mehr als ein Hoax der dazu dient neue Wirtschaftszweige zu schaffen um den sterbenden Kapitalismus retten zu wollen.

Die Wirtschaft und ebenso die Politik kümmert unsere Umwelt nicht die Bohne, nur der Profit welcher sich aus ihr schöpfen lässt.
Mit Schuld und Angst kontrolliert man die Maßen, denk einmal darüber nach.


----------



## bynemesis (5. Dezember 2019)

lol dieser klima brainwash ist überall.

ich mach da nicht mit.


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Ich spreche aber nur aus eigenen Erfahrungen  aus dem Bereich Mobiltelefonen. Da kann man auch fast alles selbst  reparieren, ohne den Lötkolben schwingen zu müssen; Muße, ein wenig  Geschick und passendes Werkzeug vorausgesetzt.
> Alles, was irgendwie zusammengebaut wurde, muss ja auch wieder auseinander gehen, lautet mein persönliches Kredo.



Naja, schon, aber die Hersteller geben sich teilweise schon redlich  Mühe das zu unterbinden. Ist natürlich alles im Namen der Kompaktheit,  der Wasserdichtigkeit oder ähnlichen Vorwänden.



GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Letzten Endes führt diese Diskussion ins Nichts, denn wir hatten und haben keinen Einfluss auf klimatische Veränderungen. Die Klimaerwärmung hat ganz natürliche Ursachen, unteranderem die Polwanderung und sich ändernde Sonnenzyklen... Die menschengemachte Klimaerwärmung ist nicht mehr als ein Hoax der dazu dient neue Wirtschaftszweige zu schaffen um den sterbenden Kapitalismus retten zu wollen.



Neuerdings geht der Aluhut sogar über bis über die Augen, wie es scheint. Deswegen sträubt sich ja alles, was zur Hochfinanz gehört, so dagegen und will lieber weiter Kohle und Öl verfeuern. Es ergibt alles Sinn!



bynemesis schrieb:


> lol dieser klima brainwash ist überall.
> 
> ich mach da nicht mit.
> 
> ...



Die Rebellen von heute. Gegen Umweltschutz, gegen Toleranz, gegen ein Miteinander statt Gegeneinander.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Dezember 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch erstmal bei sich anfangen und nicht gleich mit dem Finger auf die anderen zeigen.
> Ein neuer Switch für so eine Maus kostet keinen Euro und der Tausch ist in der Regel in einer halben Stunde vollzogen.
> Das nächste mal also vielleicht einfach sein Gerät selbst reparieren, anstelle König Kunde zu spielen und damit doppelt Müll + Transport zu produzieren.
> Nur so als Tipp, wenn man schon auf die großen Konzerne böse ist. Wir Kunden sind im Allgemeinen nicht netter oder besser.



Das ändert aber nichts daran das die Qualität schon zu oft beim Kauf nicht stimmt und das ist keine Verfehlung vom Kunden, sondern vom Hersteller, der da kurzlebigen Schrott an den Kunden verkauft, welchen dieser oft genug auch selber nur schlecht reparieren kann (besonders schlimm ist das bei vielen Laptops und Smartphones) und nach kürzester Zeit müsste.
Davon mal abgesehen ist es bei der Maus nicht nur mit einem neuen Switch getan, neue Mausfüße werden in der Regel auch noch benötigt, da die Schrauben unter selbigen versteckt sind und man sie oft kein zweites Mal vernünftig / sauber verklebt bekommt wenn man sie einmal versucht hat abzuziehen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja ein großer Freund von Reparierbarkeit, mein Samsung Galaxy Note 4 habe ich inzwischen bereits rund 5 Jahre, da hab ich vor 1 Jahr mal ganz simpel über den Deckel auf der Rückseite den Akku getauscht (einfach Deckel auf und rausgenommen) und seitdem läuft es wieder viele Stunden am Stück wie eine eins.
Bei den neueren Smartphones, wo der Akku in aller Regel fest verbaut wird ist das oft genug nicht mehr so einfach möglich, hätte man dafür die Rückseite aufschrauben müssen, das halbe Innenleben (Platine) rausrupfen und 100 Spezialschrauben mit handelsunüblichen Köpfen lösen, sowie evt. noch zusätzlich 10 verklebte Stellen erhitzen müssen, um an den Akku zu gelangen.
Kurz um, es wäre ganz erheblich mehr Aufwand gewesen, evt. sogar so schwierig das man es besser von jemanden mit Erfahrung & Übung darin machen lässt, weil die Gefahr einer irreversiblen Beschädigung für einen Laien zu hoch wäre.

Schlussendlich, es ist zu kurz gegriffen hier die Schuld einseitig verteilen zu wollen, klar müssen beide Seiten da besser werden, anfangen tut es aber eben schon vor dem Kunden beim Hersteller, welcher darauf achten muss das seine Geräte eine angemessene Lebensdauer besitzen und gut reparierbar sind, um so die Grundlage dafür zu legen das der Kunde auch die Möglichkeit hat sein Produkt lange nutzen zu können und nicht nach spätestens 2 Jahren als Müll wegzuwerfen.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (5. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Neuerdings geht der Aluhut sogar über bis über die Augen, wie es scheint. Deswegen sträubt sich ja alles, was zur Hochfinanz gehört, so dagegen und will lieber weiter Kohle und Öl verfeuern. Es ergibt alles Sinn!



Jemanden zu diffamieren und das bloß weil man sein persönliches Weltbild in Gefahr sieht oder auch ignoranter weise verhemmt an seiner subjektiven Meinung festhällt zeugt weder von Intellekt noch von Wissen.

Vieleicht bildest du dir deine Meinung eines Tages selbst und dann bitte aus fundiertem Wissen o.a. zuverlässigen Quellen. Und nein RTL gehört nicht dazu.


----------



## JePe (5. Dezember 2019)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> So einfach ist das...



Das EIKE? Das "Institut" mit der Briefkastenadresse, das seine Geldquellen nicht nennen mag, nie in einer wissenschaftlichen Fachpublikation veroeffentlicht hat und dessen Mitglieder Historiker, Verleger oder Ingenieure sind, aber allesamt keine einschlaegige* Qualifikation besitzen? Dein Ernst?

Am Ende glaubst Du auch, die Erde sei eine Scheibe und der angebliche Klimawandel einfach bloss schlechtes Wetter, dass irgendwann schon am Rand runterfallen wird.

*Dafuer schlagen sie aber gerne mal auf die Presse ein.


----------



## empy (5. Dezember 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Jemanden zu diffamieren und das bloß weil man sein persönliches Weltbild in Gefahr sieht oder auch ignoranter weise verhemmt an seiner subjektiven Meinung festhällt zeugt weder von Intellekt noch von Wissen.



Ich sehe nicht das Weltbild in Gefahr, sondern die Welt selbst. Ich weiß nicht, wie man was gegen Umweltschutz und die Unabhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen haben kann. Ob mit Klimawandel oder ohne. Weiter die Welt verpesten zu wollen und der Gazprom und den totalitären Scheichs weiter das Geld in den Hintern blasen zu wollen zeugt für mich auch weder von Intellekt noch von Wissen.

Und das man dann noch Leuten, die meinen, dass es Zeit würde, den Hintern hochzukriegen und zumindest mal anzufangen noch weismachen möchte, dass sie so blöd sind und einer Verschwörung des Kapitalismus aufsitzen, finde ich befremdlich.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. Dezember 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Letzten Endes führt diese Diskussion ins Nichts, denn wir hatten und haben keinen Einfluss auf klimatische Veränderungen. Die Klimaerwärmung hat ganz natürliche Ursachen, unteranderem die Polwanderung und sich ändernde Sonnenzyklen...


Wie kommt es, dass trotz sinkender Sonnenaktivität in den letzten Jahren, die durchschnittliche Temperatur der Erde trotzdem gestiegen ist?



> Weil starke Sonnenwinde Satelliten und Funkverkehr stören, verfolgen wir  die Sonnenaktivität heute permanent. Momentan sinkt sie, und sollte der  nächste Zyklus wieder so schwach sein, hätten wir es ab 2020 mit einem  neuen großen Minimum zu tun. Eine neue kleine Eiszeit wird es deswegen  aber nicht geben. Zwar kann eine schwache Sonne, wie beispielsweise im  Jahr 2008, die Winter regional verstärken. Global ergäbe sich aber nur  ein durchschnittlicher Temperaturrückgang um 0,3 Grad, errechneten  Experten. Das bremst den Trend zur globalen Erwärmung wenig. Auch  umgekehrt gilt: Selbst wenn die Sonne heftig aus vielen Flecken feuert,  trägt sie zur Erderwärmung kaum bei. Ihre Strahlungsleistung schwankt im  Verlauf eines Zyklus um 0,2 Watt pro Quadratmeter Erdfläche. Das ist  nicht viel. Mit 0,1 Prozent sind die Klimaeffekte der Solarzyklen im  globalen Maßstab gering. Die Wärme staut sich in erdnahen Schichten. Die  Sonne verdirbt unser Klima also nicht. Sie berührt es nur - kaum  merklich.


Der Klima-Luegen-Check - ZDFmediathek


----------



## PureLuck (6. Dezember 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran das die Qualität schon zu oft beim Kauf nicht stimmt und das ist keine Verfehlung vom Kunden, sondern vom Hersteller, der da kurzlebigen Schrott an den Kunden verkauft, welchen dieser oft genug auch selber nur schlecht reparieren kann (besonders schlimm ist das bei vielen Laptops und Smartphones) und nach kürzester Zeit müsste.
> Davon mal abgesehen ist es bei der Maus nicht nur mit einem neuen Switch getan, neue Mausfüße werden in der Regel auch noch benötigt, da die Schrauben unter selbigen versteckt sind und man sie oft kein zweites Mal vernünftig / sauber verklebt bekommt wenn man sie einmal versucht hat abzuziehen.



Das möchte ich auch gar nicht abstreiten, dass die Qualität neuer Produkte im Allgemeinen abnimmt. Aber man muss den billig Plastik-Müll ja auch nicht kaufen bzw. behalten. Rückgaberecht besteht beim Online-Kauf immer. Wenn dir das Produkt also qualitativ und haptisch schon von Beginn an nicht zusagt, lässt du es einfach zurück gehen. Dann sitzt der Händler auf der Ware und muss es als refurbished oder B-Ware verkaufen. Häufen sich solche Vorfälle, wird der Händler vom Produkt X von Hersteller Y zukünftig weniger abnehmen. Dies wiederum schmälert den Umsatz des Herstellers und genau dann reagiert er.
Klar kann der Hersteller auch die Initiative ergreifen und bessere Produkte herstellen. Aber warum, wenn es sich auch so verkauft?
Ist ein wenig wie das Henne/Ei Problem. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja ein großer Freund von Reparierbarkeit, mein Samsung Galaxy Note 4 habe ich inzwischen bereits rund 5 Jahre, da hab ich vor 1 Jahr mal ganz simpel über den Deckel auf der Rückseite den Akku getauscht (einfach Deckel auf und rausgenommen) und seitdem läuft es wieder viele Stunden am Stück wie eine eins.
> Bei den neueren Smartphones, wo der Akku in aller Regel fest verbaut wird ist das oft genug nicht mehr so einfach möglich, hätte man dafür die Rückseite aufschrauben müssen, das halbe Innenleben (Platine) rausrupfen und 100 Spezialschrauben mit handelsunüblichen Köpfen lösen, sowie evt. noch zusätzlich 10 verklebte Stellen erhitzen müssen, um an den Akku zu gelangen.
> Kurz um, es wäre ganz erheblich mehr Aufwand gewesen, evt. sogar so schwierig das man es besser von jemanden mit Erfahrung & Übung darin machen lässt, weil die Gefahr einer irreversiblen Beschädigung für einen Laien zu hoch wäre.



Naja, wenn dein Gerät auf Grund eines schlechten Akkus oder kaputten Displays sowieso durch ein neues ersetzt werden würde, kann man sich doch auch als Laie einfach mal dran versuchen. Anleitungen und passendes Equipment gibt es genug. 
Warum zum Profi schicken und im Wert eines neuen Geräts reparieren lassen, wenn ich für reine Materialkosten den Selbstversuch starten kann und wenn es schief geht, gibt es eben das neue Gerät. Win Win 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schlussendlich, es ist zu kurz gegriffen hier die Schuld einseitig verteilen zu wollen, klar müssen beide Seiten da besser werden, anfangen tut es aber eben schon vor dem Kunden beim Hersteller, welcher darauf achten muss das seine Geräte eine angemessene Lebensdauer besitzen und gut reparierbar sind, um so die Grundlage dafür zu legen das der Kunde auch die Möglichkeit hat sein Produkt lange nutzen zu können und nicht nach spätestens 2 Jahren als Müll wegzuwerfen.



Da stimme ich dir zu, dass es an beiden Seiten liegt. Wer dagegen anzufangen hat, hm, Henne/Ei.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (6. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht das Weltbild in Gefahr, sondern die Welt selbst. Ich weiß nicht, wie man was gegen Umweltschutz und die Unabhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen haben kann. Ob mit Klimawandel oder ohne. Weiter die Welt verpesten zu wollen und der Gazprom und den totalitären Scheichs weiter das Geld in den Hintern blasen zu wollen zeugt für mich auch weder von Intellekt noch von Wissen.
> 
> Und das man dann noch Leuten, die meinen, dass es Zeit würde, den Hintern hochzukriegen und zumindest mal anzufangen noch weismachen möchte, dass sie so blöd sind und einer Verschwörung des Kapitalismus aufsitzen, finde ich befremdlich.



In keiner meiner Zeilen habe ich mich gegen den Umweltschutz ausgesprochen. Den Klimaschutz hingegen lehne ich ab, da dieser nicht realisierbar ist da wir keinen Einfluss auf das Klima haben (warum habe ich bereits erklärt).
Ich möchte nochmals anmerken das der Umweltschutz nicht das gleiche ist wie der Klimaschutz, auch wenn das zunächst den Anschein hat. Doch muss man sich fragen ob eine Klima/CO2-Steuer oder auch erhöhte Spritpreise wirklich der Umwelt helfen, ich denke nicht. Sicher kann man mit diesem Vorhaben die Massen zu einem umweltfreundlicherem Verhalten veranlassen, am Klima ändert sich dadruch jedoch Nichts.

Wenn man sich die wirtschaftliche Entwicklung der letzten 10- 15 Jahre ansieht erkennt man ein drastischen Anstieg an Wachstum, ebenso aber auch an Inflation. Diese beiden Faktoren sind nicht voneinander zu trennen und da unser Wirtschaftssytem ständiges Wachstum benötigt um zu überleben, das Geld aber widerrum immer weniger wert wird, wird es auch immer schwieriger Wachstum und vorallem mehr Profit zu generieren.
Hier muss man sich also etwas einfallen lassen wie man die Massen dazu bringt mehr Geld auszugeben, am einfachsten macht man das über die Steuern( womit unser Wirtschaftssystem subventioniert bzw. auch saniert wird).
Dem sind aber Grenzen gesetzt, da eine Steuererhöhung immer auch gerechtfertigt sein muss und hier kommt der Klimaschutz ins Spiel. Zeitgleich hat man auch einen neuen Markt geschaffen, dessen Absichten zunächst wohlwollend erscheinen aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Produktion von bspw. Akkus für Photovoltaikanlagen, E-autos, ect. erzeugen ebenso CO2 , zwar deutlich geringer als Verbrennungsmotoren jedoch sollte man wissen das der Abbau der erforderlichen Rohstoffen die Umwelt mehr schädigen als die Herstellung eines Fahrzeugs mit Verbrennungsmotor, desweiteren werden diese Rohstoffe in Ländern abgebaut in welchen Kinderarbeit auf der Tagesordnung steht.

Ob wir unser Geld nun den Scheichs oder dem Klimaregime in den Hintern blasen spielt letzten Endes keine allzu große Rolle. Das Geld wird dir ohnehin aus der Tasche gezogen. Vieleicht haben wir etwas bessere Luft zum atmen das mag sein, doch ganze Regionen explizit dort wo Rohstoffe wie Silizium ect. abgebaut werden, werden stark verseucht (Erdreich, wie auch das Grundwasser).
Wir im Westen bekommen nicht allzu viel davon mit, wir schützen "unsere" Umwelt (jene Umwelt welche uns vor Augen liegt), zerstören jedoch die Umwelt und den Lebensraum Anderer. Das ist kein Umweltschutz schon sicher kein Klimaschutz.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (6. Dezember 2019)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass trotz sinkender Sonnenaktivität in den letzten Jahren, die durchschnittliche Temperatur der Erde trotzdem gestiegen ist?



Da man  erst Anfangs des 20. Jahrhunderts damit begonnen hat Temperaturen nicht nur auf dem Festland zu messen sondern auch in den Weltmeeren, zuvor tat man das nicht. Thats it.

Physik Nobelpreisträger Ivar Giaever über den Klimawandel -> YouTube


----------



## empy (7. Dezember 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Ob wir unser Geld nun den Scheichs oder dem Klimaregime in den Hintern blasen spielt letzten Endes keine allzu große Rolle.



Also ich hätte das Geld ja lieber bei schlauen Köpfen, die was zur Weiterentwicklung der Menschheit beitragen, als bei irgendwelchen totalitären Absolutreligiösen. Mit Wahlen zusammen ist unser Geld und wofür wir es ausgeben der größte Teil unserer Macht als Bürger und Verbraucher.


----------



## voidstar (7. Dezember 2019)

Genau jenes musste ich auch gleich denken! So viel Plastik, da müsste jedes Gerät beim Endkunden so um die 10-15 Jahre halten!

Wird es langsam zum Standard, dass Gaming News einfach nur eine Echokammer der Marketing Spin-Doctors sind und quasi alles komplett unreflektiert übernommen wird? 

Klar, einen Pulizter gewinnt in der Branche keiner, aber das ist doch echt unterirdisch und sollte als Werbung gekennzeichnet werden. Zudem würde ich mir als Verlag ernsthafte Sorgen machen, wenn meine Leserschicht aus Großteil Jugendlichen oder jungen Erwachsenen eine bessere Reflektionsfähigkeit an den Tag legen, als deren "Journalisten". Nun gut, die sind vielleicht nicht so sehr durch kognitive Dissonanz geprägt...

Kredo zum Inhalt: Ausschließlich Propaganda.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Dezember 2019)

GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Da man  erst Anfangs des 20. Jahrhunderts damit begonnen hat Temperaturen nicht nur auf dem Festland zu messen sondern auch in den Weltmeeren, zuvor tat man das nicht. Thats it.
> 
> Physik Nobelpreisträger Ivar Giaever über den Klimawandel -> YouTube


Wieso äußert sich die Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler gegenteilig?


----------



## GoodCat1987 (9. Dezember 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Also ich hätte das Geld ja lieber bei schlauen Köpfen, die was zur Weiterentwicklung der Menschheit beitragen, als bei irgendwelchen totalitären Absolutreligiösen.



Nun bin ich aber fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Das ist nicht mehr als Semantik und Wunschdenken.



> Mit Wahlen zusammen ist unser Geld und wofür wir es ausgeben der größte Teil unserer Macht als Bürger und Verbraucher.



Kann man so sehen, doch die Realität zeigt doch ein anderes Bild. Das man bspw. das Renteneintrittsalter erhöht, eine Grundrente einführt welche keine ist, die Rüstungsindustrie subventioniert und unsere Grundrechte mehr und mehr beschneidet liegt sicher nicht im Interesse des Wählers. Also welche Macht?



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wieso äußert sich die Mehrheit der Wissenschaftler gegenteilig?



Du weißt das die These des menschengemachten Klimawandels ursprünglich von Michael E. Mann stammt, welche weder eindeutig bewiesen und sogar mehrfach widerlegt wurde?
Warum sollten wir dem dann unseren Glauben schenken, bloß weil dies die Mehrheit tut? Ist ein einzelner Mensch nicht mehr fähig selbstständig zu denken, das er sich seine Meinung nur durch die Abhängigkeit des Konsens bilden kann und das ohne irgendwelche Behauptungen selbst überprüft oder in Frage gestellt zu haben? Das ist Glauben aber nicht Wissen!


----------

